# VHI Plan B vs First Plan Plus



## 3CC

Hi All,

I got a leaflet from VHI suggesting that I change my cover from Plan B to Fist Plan Plus.

From the documents received, I get loads of extra cover for day to day expenses with a minor reduction in hospital cover for around the same price.

I would probably be able to clam back around €100-150 per year on the FPP plan.

Am I missing something - is this too good to be true?

3CC


----------



## Jimbobp

I would be careful of taking VHI's word on this. According to comparison sheets that I have,the first plan plus does not give access to high tec hospitals such as blackrock, mater etc. Personally I would prefer to have access to the best hospitals available rather than the ability to claim back some GP costs. A good alternative, I think, is the hibernian health me plan level 2 with day-to-day A. It still offers access to high tec hospitals but also covers GP etc. costs, it is also cheaper than the VHI policy (and will be even cheaper again in November when H/Health have a sale). I'm a broker that sells Hibernian health, so for an independent view log on to www.hia.ie

www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## scuby

Jimbobp said:


> I would be careful of taking VHI's word on this. According to comparison sheets that I have,the first plan plus does not give access to high tec hospitals such as blackrock, mater etc. Personally I would prefer to have access to the best hospitals available rather than the ability to claim back some GP costs. A good alternative, I think, is the hibernian health me plan level 2 with day-to-day A. It still offers access to high tec hospitals but also covers GP etc. costs, it is also cheaper than the VHI policy (and will be even cheaper again in November when H/Health have a sale). I'm a broker that sells Hibernian health, so for an independent view log on to www.hia.ie
> 
> www.powerinsurances.ie



losing some hospital cover already explained in original post.

Also, why is the Blackrock/Mater more important than anywhere else ? some public hospital have as good/better operations performed, like CUH in cork, with cardiac procedures etc. 
People should decide what cover they want, look at where they live and see what plan covers the hospitals near by. at the end of the day get the plan suited to you, rather than the price. people would spend the difference in a week or two on booze.


----------



## Eamonn Irl

I was in a similar position not knowing if to transfer from Plan B to First Plan plus. In November last year I decided to make the switch. From then I have clamed over 330 euro in physio expenses from a back injury. I was able to claim mid year which I found brilliant from a budgeting prespective. I’m looking on the web and it seems The Hibernian Day to day plan would only have gave me 90 Euro for the same expenses

IMO I don’t see what would stop anyone move across to First Plan Plus 
Both Plan B and Hibernian We Level 2 only offer up to 45% cover in the Hi-Tech hospitals.

I guess what I’m saying I’m very happy with my move and have no regrets, but that’s just my opinion

Jimbobp, I hope I’m not causing you to loose commission from a sale


----------



## juke

My tuppence worth.
I changed our policy to first plan plus 2 years ago and have claimed my day to day expenses of c. €200.00 each year.

Last year my OH was diagnosed with an eye problem - referred to a consultant and told if he didn't have urgent surgery he'd go blind.....surgery offered in Beacon - which is not covered by First Plan plus....

The next few weeks were horrendous - trying to get a referral to an alternative surgeon in a different hospital, with the threat of imminent blindness hanging over him.

So....claiming the day to day expenses is great for us but I guess you have to balance that with what is no longer included and try see if it really is best for you.


----------



## Jimbobp

scuby said:


> losing some hospital cover already explained in original post.
> 
> Also, why is the Blackrock/Mater more important than anywhere else ? some public hospital have as good/better operations performed, like CUH in cork, with cardiac procedures etc.
> People should decide what cover they want, look at where they live and see what plan covers the hospitals near by. at the end of the day get the plan suited to you, rather than the price. people would spend the difference in a week or two on booze.


 
Not saying any one hospital is better than another, just saying the VHI plan restricts hospital choice and the OP should be aware of that before switching.


----------



## Jimbobp

Eamonn Irl said:


> I was in a similar position not knowing if to transfer from Plan B to First Plan plus. In November last year I decided to make the switch. From then I have clamed over 330 euro in physio expenses from a back injury. I was able to claim mid year which I found brilliant from a budgeting prespective. I’m looking on the web and it seems The Hibernian Day to day plan would only have gave me 90 Euro for the same expenses
> 
> IMO I don’t see what would stop anyone move across to First Plan Plus
> Both Plan B and Hibernian We Level 2 only offer up to 45% cover in the Hi-Tech hospitals.
> 
> I guess what I’m saying I’m very happy with my move and have no regrets, but that’s just my opinion
> 
> Jimbobp, I hope I’m not causing you to loose commission from a sale


 
Not sure what commission i'm earning by referring someone to www.hia.ie?


----------



## NovaFlare77

3CC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a leaflet from VHI suggesting that I change my cover from Plan B to Fist Plan Plus.
> 
> From the documents received, I get loads of extra cover for day to day expenses with a minor reduction in hospital cover for around the same price.
> 
> I would probably be able to clam back around €100-150 per year on the FPP plan.
> 
> Am I missing something - is this too good to be true?
> 
> 3CC


 
As most of the other posters have said, the reduction in the hospital cover is something you need to consider, depending on your location and circumstances.

However, if you are looking at changing health plans, it may be a good time to look at the other schemes out there. For example, you could choose Hibernian Health's Smart Plan (which cost €479 prior their price increase) and then add VHI HealthSteps Gold which costs €190. You get the same hospital cover as Plan B Options as well as out-patient cover similar to First Plan Plus. There's nothing to stop you from having two different types of health covers with more than one insurer.

Alternatively, if you like what First Plan Plus has to offer, then ask VHI about their Company Plan Plus. It's basically a cheaper equivalent to First Plan Plus but includes full cardiac cover in the Blackrock and Mater Private.


----------



## Lollyflash

whatever you do just weigh up where you are in life now and what matters most and is most likely to make a difference to you. i am on company plan plus from vhi (similar to first plan plus) and i used to be on plan b. without a doubt i am so glad i switched as i have had massive physio issues this year that would have been crippling without the money back.

i was on bupa (now hibernian) a few years ago and they were fine too but i will say from the experiences of family and friends overall i would stay with vhi no matter what. bupa became quinn then hibernian and who knows how stable they really are? vhi may be a little more expensive and get a bad rep sometimes but they are SAFE, DEPENDABLE and TRUSTWORTHY when it come down to it. i have never seen a friend have to fight for a claim from vhi but i have 2 friends who have had nothing but hassle with hibernian when they really needed them and had a serious claim to make. there is a lot to be said for knowing that your healthcare company will just do what they promise when things get tough.

that's just my opinion. good luck with your decision!


----------



## MandaC

I also knew somebody who had to make a serious and very expensive claim with VHI.  They could have argued on a couple of points, however, did not and were absolutely brilliant in processing the claim.


----------



## askalot

Lollyflash said:


> bupa became quinn then hibernian and who knows how stable they really are?



Didn't Vivas become Hibernian or did I miss something? Personal I've found Vivas great to deal with, they were very helpful when I had to make a claim and in fact they covered some blood work that VHI would not have. I haven't had to claim anything since they became Hibernian.


----------



## jpd

Vivas were bought by Hibernian.
BUPA were bought by Quinn.
VHI is still VHI.


----------

